# L Tyrosine or Whey



## njmalibu (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me if the L Tyrosine found in whey protein (approx 2mg per serving) is virtually the same as the L Tyrosine found in capsule form? If so, it seems whey would be far more beneficial as it has a lot of other amino acids. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

My L-Tyrosine tabs are 500 mgs.

2mgs want be noticeable.


----------



## njmalibu (Nov 1, 2008)

GSH said:


> My L-Tyrosine tabs as is most are 500 mgs.
> 
> 2mgs want be noticeable.


thanks for the reply.. I meant 2 grams sorry. I have taken whey in the past upwards of 3 servings ( 6 grams) per day without any noticeable effects. the pills must be different?


----------



## James Lang (Mar 11, 2013)

njmalibu said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if the L Tyrosine found in whey protein (approx 2mg per serving) is virtually the same as the L Tyrosine found in capsule form? If so, it seems whey would be far more beneficial as it has a lot of other amino acids. Anyone have any idea?


To have the max Dopamine boosting- focus and contented energizing effect- try to take 500 to 1000mg along with about 200mg of B6 at least a good half hour before you eat anything. Then take another at least a half hour before lunch but not later than 3pm because it can impact your ability to sleep. Start off with just 500mg 2 to 3 times a day and then go up to 1000mg. I also recommend taking Glutamine (500mg) several times a day- it can be taken at night too. If you have serious anxiety and depression try to add 200mg of L-theanine- 1 to 3 times a day- it is long acting and really helps also on an empty stomach. You can start with 100mg.

Remember sleep is the bedrock of everything you do(along with aerobic and muscle building exercises). Try to take 3 to 8 3mg melatonin at night to help sleep and prevent cancer. You can add up to 1 Valerian root take both about 1 hour prior to bedtime. Do not add Valerian root unless the melatonin doesn't do it by itself. Valerian root also fights high blood pressure.

Isolated aminos need to be taken on an empty stomach to get certain benefits. There is a great deal to learn.--James


----------

